

That Old College Lie - limist
http://www.democracyjournal.org/that_old_college_lie.html

======
limist
From this thought-provoking article:

"The near-total lack of useful information about teaching and learning has
three main effects, all bad for students. First, it creates distortions in the
higher-education market that drive up prices. Second, it gives colleges free
rein to ignore their teaching obligations in favor of a mad contest for status
and self-gratification. Third, it leaves colleges that serve the most
disadvantaged students with the fewest resources."

